# Strength in Numbers



## Michael. (Oct 17, 2014)

.

Strength in Numbers




http://www.youtube.com/embed/KSQxYWExG50


.
​


----------



## 911 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sometimes in my job, I would call for backup. That's strength in numbers.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2014)

Panic.  What if you call for backup and nobody comes ?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2014)

Bonnie said:


>



Good one Bonnie!  And I always thought that fish were kinda' dumb.


----------

